# Iguodala ranked 17th impact rookie in Pro Sports



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> 17.) Andre Iguodala, SG / Arizona / Philadelphia 76ers
> Other than the public address announcer, the Sixers are very happy with Andre as their first round pick. Guess who isn't so happy? Aaron McKie and Glenn Robinson. After a season like 2003-04, expect new head coach Jim O'Brien to let the former Wildcat play and see if Andre is finally the right-hand man to Mr. Iverson.


LINK

In the downtime of college sports, a writer for Collegesports.com decided to rank the impact that will be made by former collegians in the major American sports such as NBA, NHL, MLB, and NFL. There were some notables who he placed behind Iggy such as:

Eli Manning (New York Giants), Jameer Nelson (Orlando Magic), Ben Roethlisberger (Pittsburgh Steelers), Kevin Jones (Detroit Lions), and Steven Jackson (St. Louis Rams).


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> LINK
> ...


Thats some elite company


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

*What are they talking about?!*

Putting Luke Jackson ahead of Iggy is a CRIME! :upset: 

Let's play crystal ball... I see Cavs crumbling(again) without Boozer and Lebron having trouble to play with Luke... Not offcourt problems like Kobe and Diesel... Luke's game is a LOT slower than Lebron's!

He'll do pretty good but not THAT good... Iggy will do a lot better i think...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: What are they talking about?!*



> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> Putting Luke Jackson ahead of Iggy is a CRIME! :upset:
> 
> Let's play crystal ball... I see Cavs crumbling(again) without Boozer and Lebron having trouble to play with Luke... Not offcourt problems like Kobe and Diesel... Luke's game is a LOT slower than Lebron's!
> ...


Have you ever seen Luke Jackson play? Do you assume he's a LOT less slower than Lebron because he's white??? The guy is really fast for a guy his size? As quick as Lebron? No, obviously...But he's way faster and quicker than people give him credit for...Also, his 40 inch vert is nice...

Nice to see Igoudala #17 on the list...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Frankly I haven't seen many players in the entire league that can play at the speed of LeBron. The key for Jackson is the half court and (like Boozer) to move without the ball, LeBron will find you if your open.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

This cant be serious. After scouting igoudala, i feel his career will end as a mediocore player. He is not that good. He can run the floor and play defense but thats it. He has the worst mid range game i have seen out of a lottery pick i have seen in a while. He is foul and turnover prone.

Maybe he is going to be ranked 17th in most likely to becomme a rookie bust in pro sports.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> This cant be serious. After scouting igoudala, i feel his career will end as a mediocore player. He is not that good. He can run the floor and play defense but thats it. He has the worst mid range game i have seen out of a lottery pick i have seen in a while. He is foul and turnover prone.


You're judging a lot off of seeing the guy play in summer league. It's well known that right now he's not really good at shooting from anywhere on the floor, basically he's an athlete who's a very good defender. Based on that alone, and his ability to run the court and finish on the break, is enough to make him a valuable asset to any team.

They have this saying, even Tim Duncan had a bad summer league his first time around. Also in Lebron's summer league experience he didn't look much like the Lebron the league knows and loves.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> This cant be serious. After scouting igoudala, i feel his career will end as a mediocore player. He is not that good. He can run the floor and play defense but thats it. He has the worst mid range game i have seen out of a lottery pick i have seen in a while. He is foul and turnover prone.
> 
> Maybe he is going to be ranked 17th in most likely to becomme a rookie bust in pro sports.


lol @ "SCOUTING" Iggy when all you talk about is lack of shooting consistency and him turning ovr the ball without talk about his overwhelming athleticism and his abilty to get everyone involved and rebound the ball and his strong D. lol @ "SCOUTING"


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think anyone expecting Iguodala to be an immediate impact player, beyond something like 7/3/3 off the bench is going to be disappointed. Given the situations, I would expect his rookie season to be similar to what Joe Johnson's was in Boston.

As BEEZ pointed out, what Iggy brings to the table is not scoring, but other things that are necessary components. I don't think anyone complained when Tayshaun Prince only scored 10ppg in the finals despite playing 40 minutes a game. All you have to do is look at what he did on the other end of the floor.

Andre's potential is so high because of the physical ability and natural skills he has. If he refines the other parts of his game, specifically scoring, he definitely has superstar potential.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> You're judging a lot off of seeing the guy play in summer league. It's well known that right now he's not really good at shooting from anywhere on the floor, basically he's an athlete who's a very good defender. Based on that alone, and his ability to run the court and finish on the break, is enough to make him a valuable asset to any team.
> ...


i am telling u guys what i saw. U shouldn't get your hopes up. He was outscored by a second round pick at the same position in bernard robinson. gerald wallace dropped 29 on him. 7/3/3 is probably too much for the guy. Maybe not the assists or rebounds but the guy isnt a good scorer. 

You shouldn't compare him to a lebron james or tim duncan. But anyways, they did way better then what he is doing. The guy will not impact anything but the bench.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i am telling u guys what i saw. U shouldn't get your hopes up. He was outscored by a second round pick at the same position in bernard robinson. gerald wallace dropped 29 on him. 7/3/3 is probably too much for the guy. Maybe not the assists or rebounds but the guy isnt a good scorer.
> 
> You shouldn't compare him to a lebron james or tim duncan. But anyways, they did way better then what he is doing. The guy will not impact anything but the bench.


You want to make a wager, on who will be better Andre Iguodala or Ndudi Ebi?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> You want to make a wager, on who will be better Andre Iguodala or Ndudi Ebi?


HAHA, i will *cough*if i get igoudala*cough*. joking....The thing is, ebi will never get time. 

alright this is what we will do philly phanatic, who ever gets more points, blocks, steals per 48 minutes will win. we will see who does better by the all star break. I obviously got ebi. You got igoudala. The loser will have to do something to their signature!!! The loser has to say for example, you will have to say andre igoudala sucks, ebi is great. If i lose i would have to say ebi sucks and igoudala is great.

So its points, blocks, and steals per 48 minutes. I say blocks and steals because both of them ae supposed to be good on the defensive end.

are u up for it???


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> HAHA, i will *cough*if i get igoudala*cough*. joking....The thing is, ebi will never get time.
> 
> alright this is what we will do philly phanatic, who ever gets more points, blocks, steals per 48 minutes will win. we will see who does better by the all star break. I obviously got ebi. You got igoudala. The loser will have to do something to their signature!!! The loser has to say for example, you will have to say andre igoudala sucks, ebi is great. If i lose i would have to say ebi sucks and igoudala is great.
> ...


Hey, I'm more than up for it. If I lose I'll let the world know how great Ndudi Ebi is.  

Loser will have to have the signature from All-Star break till the end of the NBA finals.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

deal, just dont forget about it!!!per 48 minutes though, thats the key.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I really don't think Iguodala is that good either. He's a great athlete who plays good defense, but he is not a scorer whatsoever. Some guys are just not scorers and they don't just suddenly become scorers. He's a raw athlete who passes the ball and plays defense. At best, a good roleplayer. It's really hard to be a high-impact player, a star player, at the wing position if you're not a scorer. I just don't see that in him.

And Luke Jackson scored 40 on him in college.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I really don't think Iguodala is that good either. He's a great athlete who plays good defense, but he is not a scorer whatsoever. Some guys are just not scorers and they don't just suddenly become scorers. He's a raw athlete who passes the ball and plays defense. At best, a good roleplayer. It's really hard to be a high-impact player, a star player, at the wing position if you're not a scorer. I just don't see that in him.
> 
> And Luke Jackson scored 40 on him in college.


Finally someone sees that igoudala isnt as great as he is advertised. I didnt even see the amazing defense at the summer league games. he looked liek an average defender. He is a stud in transition but he trns the ball over a lot in transition.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I really don't think Iguodala is that good either. He's a great athlete who plays good defense, but he is not a scorer whatsoever. Some guys are just not scorers and they don't just suddenly become scorers. He's a raw athlete who passes the ball and plays defense. At best, a good roleplayer. It's really hard to be a high-impact player, a star player, at the wing position if you're not a scorer. I just don't see that in him.
> 
> And Luke Jackson scored 40 on him in college.


Richard Jefferson wasn't always a scorer, and look at him now, he's on the verge of becoming something very special. The very same can be said about Ron Artest who's first few years couldn't hit an open jumper from 10 feet, now look at him, he's an impact player in this league. Jordan wasn't always a good shooter either. My point being is, all bad shooters don't stay bad shooters, if they continue to work on it, it's something that can be corrected. Hey while I'm at it, a certain guy who wears 23 in Cleveland was said to not be able to shoot.

And I see you mentioned Luke Jackson's 40 point showing.. does that mean you want to have a side wager? Same deal as I have with sheefo?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

they have somewhat of an offensive.... Igoudala is just nothing compared to them. Do you remember where they were picked compared to where igoudala was picked???they had nothing to lose but igoudala has a lot to prove.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> they have somewhat of an offensive.... Igoudala is just nothing compared to them. Do you remember where they were picked compared to where igoudala was picked???they had nothing to lose but igoudala has a lot to prove.


Yeah I remember. The players mentioned by PhillyPhanatic, with the exception of MJ, were taken lower than Iggy. RJ went around 13, Artest around 15. I don't see your point? They had a lot to lose. RJ had tons of questions around his game. He was basically a slasher and only a slasher. A dunker too, but that goes along with slashing. He had zip outside shot and even today, that hasn't progressed as nicely as his mid-ranged shot, which also had questions regarding it when he came out. Every player has a lot to prove when they come into the league.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

rj was traded with 2 other players to the nets for the #3 pick in eddie griffin. artest went to a horrible bulls team with the spotlight being elton brand.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> rj was traded with 2 other players to the nets for the #3 pick in eddie griffin. artest went to a horrible bulls team with the spotlight being elton brand.


I'm pretty sure Griffin was the #7 overall. But how does this relate to Iggy...?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> And I see you mentioned Luke Jackson's 40 point showing.. does that mean you want to have a side wager? Same deal as I have with sheefo?


Sure, why not? Which stats included? Points, rebounds, assists? Steals?

And I don't just mean that Iguodala is not a shooter... he's not a scorer, at all. He runs the floor and he can finish, but he doesn't have a scorer's mentality. You really can't compare him to Jordan or LeBron coming into the league, guys who could score aggressively. Artest or Jefferson is not a bad comparison though. But how many guys coming into the league like that actually develop into an Artest or Jefferson? I see Iguodala as more of a Boris Diaw. A good player, probably. But how many stars do you see who aren't big-time scorers? Very few.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Sure, why not? Which stats included? Points, rebounds, assists? Steals?


The one with Ebi was points, blocks, steal. But since Luke is more known for his offensive abilities we can do points, rebounds, and assists, or all four... Man wouldn't this suck, if I lost twice? :laugh: 



> And I don't just mean that Iguodala is not a shooter... he's not a scorer, at all. He runs the floor and he can finish, but he doesn't have a scorer's mentality. You really can't compare him to Jordan or LeBron coming into the league, guys who could score aggressively. Artest or Jefferson is not a bad comparison though. But how many guys coming into the league like that actually develop into an Artest or Jefferson? I see Iguodala as more of a Boris Diaw. A good player, probably. But how many stars do you see who aren't big-time scorers? Very few.


Joe Johnson is another name I'll throw out there, who came into the league without a scorer's mentality and last season he developed one. It's something that's possible. I won't lie and say I got to watch a lot of Iguodala during this past college basketball season, but from everything I read he, as well as Lute Olson said he wasn't more aggressive because that simple wasn't his role on the team.

Shawn Marion's the perfect example of a guy who doesn't have a scorer's mentality, but is a star because he gets his points in the flow of the game. Now I'm not saying Iguodala will be a Shawn Marion, nor am I expecting him to be, if he only turns out to be a good player.. that's a great investment with the 9th pick in what was said to be a weak draft.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I have decided not to comment on this any longer because of the obvious inconsistencies in some of the posters' posts in this thread.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> The one with Ebi was points, blocks, steal. But since Luke is more known for his offensive abilities we can do points, rebounds, and assists, or all four... Man wouldn't this suck, if I lost twice? :laugh:


Okay, how about all four. Points, rebounds, assists, steals, per 48 minutes


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Okay, how about all four. Points, rebounds, assists, steals, per 48 minutes


Sounds great.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This wont be fair to you PP, because Ebi is going to play less that Iggy and if he gets 2 pts 2 rbds 1 assist and 1 steal playing 8 minutes a game and Iggy plays about 20 avg 7 3 3 or whatever Ebi is going to look like the better player. Thats unless I am missing something


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> This wont be fair to you PP, because Ebi is going to play less that Iggy and if he gets 2 pts 2 rbds 1 assist and 1 steal playing 8 minutes a game and Iggy plays about 20 avg 7 3 3 or whatever Ebi is going to look like the better player. Thats unless I am missing something


I honestly think if Ebi is capable of getting even that, Sheefo deserves to win.


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL!!!!!!! Poor Poor Ndudi lol


----------

